# Colorado horse people



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

I've posted in this section before....
My name is andi. Im 22 years old and have 2 horses. I work as a nanny here in Lakewood co. I'm posting because all of my friends are non horsey people, and I would love too meet people around my age who share this same love as mine. It's lonely when you are the only one in your family who adores horses. My horses currently are not rideable but when they r I would love a riding partner . Until then I just want to hang out with horse lovers, expand my group of friends a bit. 
Thanks for reading
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ColoradoCowboy357 (Oct 8, 2014)

Are you still looking for a riding partner


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm in the area. I actually met someone awesome on this site, we hang out pretty frequently now. Feel free to shoot me a pm ^^


----------

